# Wo kann ich in Roermond oder Venlo den großen Vispas bekommen?



## neandertaler (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte am Samstag nach Venlo, falls erforderlich auch nach Roermond, fahren und dort angeln.

So wie ich gelesen habe, muss man in Holland (wenn man die Fische mitnehmen möchte) den großen Vispas haben, für den wiederum die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein erforderlich ist. Sowohl die Vereinsmitgliedschaft, wie auch den Vispas könnte man in jedem Angelgeschäft erhalten.

So weit, so gut - nur, wo finde ich in Venlo oder Roermond Angelgeschäfte, die am Samstag zumindest bis 13 Uhr offen haben und die Mitgliedschaften empfehlenswerter (gute Vereinsgewässer, gutes Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis) Vereine anbieten?

Ich freue mich auf Hinweise. 

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## cappy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich in Roermond oder Venlo den großen Vispas bekommen?*

Ich habe meinen VisPas in D gekauft, völlig unkompliziert und direkt zum MItnehmen. Falls es "irgendwie" auf der Rute von ME nach Roermond liegt würde ich 'nen kurzen Stop bei Saecker in MG einlegen, weiss abe rnicht ob das nicht nen Umweg dann ist. Alternativ gibt es in Brüggen Bracht (ist ca. 15-20 Minuten von Roemond entfernt) den Brüggener Angelladen, dort bekommst Du nicht nur den VisPas sondern dazu noch eine rieeesen Auswahl und einen sehr humorvollen, netten und geduldigen Inhaber 

Hier die Links:
www.angelsport-saecker.de/
www.brueggener-angelladen.de


----------



## neandertaler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich in Roermond oder Venlo den großen Vispas bekommen?*

Hallo cappy,

vielen Dank für die Tipps! 
Ich setze mich dann mit einem der beiden Läden in Verbindung.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## schmierlappen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich in Roermond oder Venlo den großen Vispas bekommen?*

Hallo du kannst den Schein auch in Jutta's Angelshop kaufen in Mönchengladbach....
www.juttas-angelshop.de

viel spass!!


----------



## angel-daddy (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo kann ich in Roermond oder Venlo den großen Vispas bekommen?*

Hi,
das liegt gut auf Deiner Strecke.....Umweg von max. 5 Min.

http://www.ralfs-angelshop.de/

Gruß Martin


----------

